
Sheriffs Release Sick Inmates to Avoid Paying Their Hospital Bills - grej
https://www.propublica.org/article/these-sheriffs-release-sick-inmates-to-avoid-paying-their-hospital-bills
======
Fjolsvith
Could a judge hold the sheriff in contempt for not executing the confinement
order?

